# Vintage Omega ID please



## chriswales (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello all

I have an old Omega dating from 1965, can anyone ID it? It recently went in for a service repair at Omega (£400), I just ontacted them for further info and they said they would need it back!

I'm hoping someone here can shed some light, I cant see anything on the back to give me a clue.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

You will need to see the numbers inside the caseback. Don't remove the back unless you know what you are doing, as mistakes are both easy to make and expensive to fix


----------



## chriswales (Feb 18, 2018)

Fair enough, I had a feeling there must be some ID on the watch somewhere.

Maybe someone recognises the model from the photo?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Take it to a local watchmaker/jeweler, ask them to open it and let you take macro photos with a good quality camera.


----------



## mr.chef (Sep 5, 2016)

It doesn't belong to a line like Seamaster or Genève. Was it Omega who refinished the dial?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Have you got any of the paperwork from the service? It will list the case number on it if so. I have a feeling they replaced the dial and hands when it was serviced, though if so ~£400 was cheap but sadly if so they will have removed much of the original character. I am concerned by the lack of "Swiss made" on the dial. Pretty much every original Omega dial will have this in some way shape or form


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

A quick look through the 60s catalogues at old-omegas.com suggests it could be something called a Classic:

http://www.old-omegas.com/pics/catuk63/p52.jpg

http://www.old-omegas.com/pics/catuk63/p53.jpg

http://www.old-omegas.com/pics/catuk64/p30.jpg


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd guess it's got one of the excellent 269 hand-winding movements (or similar from the same family) - I don't think there were model names as such so I wouldn't get too hung up on identifying it specifically....


----------



## chriswales (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, it actually belongs to a famiy friend and he wanted me to look into it a bit mainly to value it for insurance.

There is an original "gift" purchase receipt ie without the original price on as it was a wedding gift in 1965, think he said the original box is there too. I will ask for the papers from Omega from when it went in for repair/service.



Gaspode said:


> I'd guess it's got one of the excellent 269 hand-winding movements (or similar from the same family) - I don't think there were model names as such so I wouldn't get too hung up on identifying it specifically....


 It is a handwinder...



longplay said:


> A quick look through the 60s catalogues at old-omegas.com suggests it could be something called a Classic:
> 
> http://www.old-omegas.com/pics/catuk63/p52.jpg
> 
> ...


 Looks very similar, good shout


----------



## chriswales (Feb 18, 2018)

I know valuations are tricky but any rough ideas? This all started because his house insurance renewal came through and they asked about insuring any speciific items of jewellery etc. He wears it as his daily watch


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

No enough that any decent insurer would need it specified on the policy.


----------



## chriswales (Feb 18, 2018)

hughlle said:


> No enough that any decent insurer would need it specified on the policy.


 Is that a "not enough" typo as in its not worth a great deal or "no enough" as in hard to value but will need specifying?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

chriswales said:


> Is that a "not enough" typo as in its not worth a great deal or "no enough" as in hard to value but will need specifying?


 Not enough. It's far from worthless, but not of a value that should require it to be named on a policy.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

We can't and won't do valuations online due to practical and even legal reasons (someone once threw toys out of the pram and lawyered up when an online guesstimate wasn't borne out by a real jeweler or salesperson). Sorry. But you can tell your friend that the box and papers makes it a bit easier to flip if he gets tired of it.


----------



## mr.chef (Sep 5, 2016)

What's the wording on the policy? If it's new for old then go into your local Omega retailer and find the similar new model. If they value it as a vintage piece then it will be what it will cost you to go to a dealer and buy one. Hopefully this info hasn't broken any rules


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Without hopefully getting into any legal hot water, I would suggest the value it would fetch on the likes of ebay would be heavily influenced by the case material. If as I suspect it is gold plated only, its value will be rather less than the service cost. If it is 9k gold, then a little more than that outlay maybe and if 18K a lot more but unfortunately this wont be a 4 figure value piece partly because it has had a lot of the character erased during the service and small gold dress watches appeal to a pretty small market these days. All IMHO. All rights reserved. YMMV. You may get less back than you invest. etc etc


----------



## chriswales (Feb 18, 2018)

Fair enough, thanks for all the relies  Appreciated


----------



## chriswales (Feb 18, 2018)

I emailed Omega again with some owner details etc and this is what they said...

The watch that came to us under ***** is a vintage OMEGA Seamaster in a stainless steel case. The watch in the image you have sent appears to have a different dial and hands therefore may I ask if the watch has been to any alternative watchmakers in the meantime?

I've just left a message with the owner but I'm sure he said it's only ever been back to Omega


----------



## chriswales (Feb 18, 2018)

Currently trying to work out how it came to have it's current hands etc, am I likely to be able to source the correct parts?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Still waiting on pics of the movement, inside and exterior caseback taken at a jeweler's. Maybe others can see into it from a distance, but I think we mortals need to SEE more details.


----------



## chriswales (Feb 18, 2018)

I cant see him letting me take the case back off ( I dont think I would be happy to that anyway tbh), just asking about about the availability of parts working on the assumption that the innards are original (again, assuming thats why you would lik a pic of the case off?) I could ask Omega if they could advise the movement details seeing as they have a record of it going in.

I will ask the owner though if he would be happy for me to whizz it into a local place just to get the case off for photos and see what he says


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@chriswales I had a look through the Omega "bible" and didn't find that particular model, although there were similar models with the same bracelet from the 1950's. As has been said you need the back off the model number should be inside the case back.


----------



## chriswales (Feb 18, 2018)

JoT said:


> @chriswales I had a look through the Omega "bible" and didn't find that particular model, although there were similar models with the same bracelet from the 1950's. As has been said you need the back off the model number should be inside the case back.


 I'm due to see the owner soon so going to have a root through what paperwork he has to shed some light. I'll ask how he feels about getting the case open somewhere.


----------

